# Veggie combos



## kimbaby (Feb 8, 2006)

what veggies do you like to mix and match?
I love cauliflower and cabbage...or cabbage and rutabegars.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 8, 2006)

This may not be what you had in mind but love to make mashed potatoes with mashed, or food processed, carrots, parsnips, or turnips (or rutabaga).

Or mashed taters with Brussel sprouts, or cabbage.

Edited for a parens, I hate when I have to do that. LOL.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 8, 2006)

I like this concept auntdot,I will try these the carrots exspecially sound good.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 8, 2006)

I like zucchini, yellow squash, red bell peppers mushrooms and scallions sauteed in olive oil


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 8, 2006)

chef Jimmy, this sound good.do you use any seasoning?


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 8, 2006)

salt and pepper, olive oil is the main flavor along with the delicious super fresh veggies. I don't like to overpower them. Add minced garlic but not powder. ooh maybe a little fresh parm over the top!


----------



## Constance (Feb 8, 2006)

I like cabbage with onions, garlic, carrots and tomatoes; broccoli with cauliflower, leeks, garlic and baby carrots; green beans with garlic, onion and carrots; corn with red sweet peppers...

Gee, this is making me hungry.


----------



## GB (Feb 8, 2006)

Roasted sweet potatoes and celery root.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gee, there are so many... a few combinations that springs to my mind right now...
bell peppers and onions are always lovely together, though both of them go well with so many other things.
aubergene/egg plant with tomatoes, like "aubergene parmigiano" and pasta alla norma,
radicchio and carrots, the contrast of the "pleasant bitterness" that of radicchio and the sweetness of carrot can be also very nice...


----------



## Haggis (Feb 8, 2006)

Onion and anything.

Of and of course, garlic and ginger.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Kimbaby, made all three, plus the regular mashed for the whole clan several years ago, Thanksgiving, and it worked very well.

Particularly like the carrot and parsnip mixtures.

Just cook the root veggies and puree them finely and add to the mashed taters.

The texture should be that of the mashed taters before you add them to the tater mixture. May have to add butter or cream to them first.

I think there is little better.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 8, 2006)

I made some steamed cabbage last night that I added 
red and green peppers and onions to.  It was really good and the peppers
made it look pretty.

salt 
pepper
olive oil
butter
and some chicken broth were added also.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 9, 2006)

So many great veggies, so many wonderful combos! Some of my favs are...

Tomatoes and bell peppers

Eggplant and tomatoes

Carrots and corn

Peas and carrots

Cauliflower and broccoli 

Green/yellow beans and mushrooms (with garlic!)

Spinach and tomatoes

Onions and anything


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

green lima beans and corn=sucatash...


----------



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2006)

We love peas and mushrooms, my kids love cold baby carrots with cold small whole green beans, with a mix of fresh herbs like chives,thyme, oil and vinegar, garlic and then just serve at room temp.Broccoli and cauliflower with cheese sauce. Onions and garlic with most everything. Diced tomatoes and cucumbers, tomatoe and avocado layederd on a sandwich, baby snap peas and water chestnuts, a mix of zucchini and yellow crookneck or yellow zucchini saute in butter,salt and pepper then sprinkle with parm..
Can't think of anymore right now tho.


kadesma


----------

